

Rich People Exercise, Poor People Take Diet Pills - ChrisCinelli
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/08/rich-people-exercise-poor-people-take-diet-pills/378852/

======
madengr
Maybe people are rich because they choose to exercise rather than taking a
pill; i.e. long term strategy and sacrifice rather than quick solutions. Who-
da-thunk? Oh, and when is making $75k considered rich?

~~~
kayman
Rich in this case i think means above poverty level and can afford gyms and
time to exercise. As opposed to someone busy all the time meeting the basic
needs

